# Ferrari and suspend-to-ram

## Johan_V

I have acer ferrari 4005wlmi (ie turion and ati x700 gpu). I am trying to get S3 working.

Laptop suspends fine, but after resume no video. Everything else working, it  responds to keyboard.

I have tried s3_bios and s3_mode options but no luck. Kernel version  2.6.13-gentoo-r3.

Any Ideas?

----------

## Johan_V

I got it working.   :Very Happy: 

A tool called video-post did the trick.

----------

## sreekar

Can you elaborate on how you got it to work?  I also have the same laptop and the same problem.

Thanks.

----------

## Johan_V

Suspend-to-ram works if option noapic is passed to kernel.  Curiously option pci=noacpi also does the trick but it will drop my hd performance to 17MB/sec.

Video will wake using tool called video_post from http://www.srcf.ucam.org/~mjg59/laptops/.

Note that DRI must be disabled if suspending from X.

----------

